# [Spanish NR] Dario Roa - 6.78 3x3 single



## DarioRubik (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 21, 2014)

Woah! Congrats! That was a PLL Skip right?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 21, 2014)

I think this is the one that bumps Erik's 7.08 out of top 50.


----------



## BboyArchon (Jul 21, 2014)

So freaking awesome when you see it happen in front of you (I was the judge) Congrats again Dario 

*Scramble:* R2 D2 L2 B F2 D2 B' F' U F' R B2 L' D B2 F U R' U 

*Solve:* 

x' U' D Rw' L' R D2 L (cross)

U' y' L U L' (1F2L)

U R U' R' U2 R' U' R (2F2L)

U' L' U L R U R' (3F2L)

y' U R U' R' y U' L' U L (4F2L)

U' L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' (COLL skip)


----------

